# Tamworth CC Tinsel & Lanes



## fungus (7 Nov 2012)

As it's not in the calendar we will be running a group perm starting @ 08:00hrs from the Pretty Pigs on Saturday 1st December (weather permitting).

http://www.aukweb.net/perms/detail/GC01/

There's 13 down to start at the mo & more details are available on YACF: http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=64555.msg1340214#msg1340214

If you need any more info just give me a shout


----------

